# Ocean Kayak Trident 13 F/S



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

This is the Trident 13, not the prowler trident 13. The rod pod has many more features than the prowler trident. yea im moving to the darkside so im sellin my new ok. Thing has only been paddled about 10 times. Even still has the stickers on the side from the dealer lol. also has a custom livewell me and my dad built for it, all it needs is to be plummed. NO paddle in the deal, cause i never bought one cause i sold my old paddle with my last yak. $850 and its yours. Title in hand, so cash talks :whistling:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

text or call me anytime after 9a.m. 850-291-4083.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side! You're going to wish you switched sooner.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

So wishing I sent everyone a card for christmas instead of buying gifts! If you dont sell this, can I sit on it once?!

TRP


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Man that is a sweet ride. Wish my finances were in better shape.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a great kayak and very fast.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

My favorite paddling kayak I really liked mine should have kept it as a spare .


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Josh you need to change your signature 


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

not changin it till i purchase it lol gotta sell this one first. bump


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

ycanti said:


> Hey Josh you need to change your signature 


:thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sold


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to the darkside, now you can change your singature. LoL


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Man, I thought you would be one of the last people to switch. Good luck with the sale. I just got the 15' version and its killer


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

how do yal like the new signature haha


----------



## PHIDDO (Feb 28, 2012)

Was woundering if you still have the kayak?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sold


----------

